# Team Blackwood's Clash of the Bullies 2- February 18, 2012



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*TEAM BLACKWOOD'S CLASH OF THE BULLIES 2
Saturday Feb. 18, 2012
SC State Fairgrounds,
Columbia, SC, 29201

This may be the BEST show of the new year...The BEST of the BEST will be there... and we hope to see you there FAM...

**** 4 ABKC SHOWS **** INDOOR EVENT ****
$$$$$$ CASH PRIZES & DOG FOOD GIVE AWAY $$$$$$
*** Extreme Champion Puppy will be RAFFLED Off at the show ***
*** LIVE DJ & BAND. CARNIVAL ATTRACTIONS 4 THE KIDS ***
*** CATERED SOUTHERN BBQ(yummy) ***
*** Canned food drive- chance to win a night out for 2 ***
*** MEET OFFICIAL NFL PLAYERS & SPECIAL GUESTS AT THE SHOW ***

10x10 BOOTHS $100 *RESERVE BOOTHS NOW*
*

*CONTACT: [email protected]
*​


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

already asked off. will see u there.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

tribulliez91 said:


> already asked off. will see u there.


Sounds good man!


----------

